# Cyclesport (Park Ridge, NJ) vs Signature Cycles (NYC) for fitting



## juneho (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm looking to get a comprehensive fitting for a custom bike frame (west coast builder that I won't be able to meet in person). I've heard that both Cyclesport and Signature Cycles are good. However, the fitting fee at Signature is $125 more. Is it worth the price difference? Does anyone have experience with either shop for fitting? Thanks!


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't have experience with either of these bike shops but do have experience with Cycle Craft in Parsippany,NJ and have had a fitting there and Mike does a great job and is very knowledgeable and attentive to your needs I hope this helps you out some what.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Both good places. Cyclesport is a family owned shop multiple generation, Mike is a good guy with a life of experience. I would trust him. Signature is a good shop, full of high end bike porn with all of the latest and greatest. One family shop vs. high end boutique. Signature has lots of great guys but also high end NYC rent and a high end rep. Mike will do just as good a job in his little Jersey shop without the bells and wistles, just his good eye and a lifetime of experience.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

*Cyclesport!*

I bought my first road bike from Cyclesport in 1986 and have never gone to another bike shop since. I bought a Kelly Bedford Custom from Mike in July of this year. The fitting was perfect. The service is great. The staff knows bikes and it is fun just to hang out there and talk cycling. Mike has spent his whole life around bicycles and I tell you with confidence that you can't go wrong at Cyclesport. Check out the Serrottas and the Bedfords while you're there.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*+1 cycle sport*

i should bring my bike to cycle sport too and get a fitting. just picked up a specialized from there


----------

